# If you could swap any engine in your Z



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What would it be?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd love to mock up a way to make my Z 4WD with a RB26DETT and about 800WHP


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RB26DETT. :thumbup: THe VG30DETT is no slouch either, but I doubt it would fit in my Z31.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> RB26DETT. :thumbup: THe VG30DETT is no slouch either, but I doubt it would fit in my Z31.


Anything will fit. It's just if you have wheel wells or not


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

A VG30DETT will fit it has been done before. I would go with an RB26DETT because they are easy to get power out of. Though I will never do the swap.

Oh and put VG33E...T up there that will be my only swap.


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm gonna have to go with the Flintstones method. You just won't find better gas mileage around.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Cavi Mike said:


> I'm gonna have to go with the Flintstones method. You just won't find better gas mileage around.


You have a Z? If not you shouldn't have posted


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i would do the vg30dett, its easier to find parts for around here. plus it looks cool lol.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> A VG30DETT will fit it has been done before. I would go with an RB26DETT because they are easy to get power out of. Though I will never do the swap.
> 
> Oh and put VG33E...T up there that will be my only swap.


 Just a derivative of the VG30. He also ignored the RB30DETT for that same reason.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh well...

I voted for the VG30DET. I have met someone who is in the process of swaping in this motor. And to think it is a Single turbo variant of the Z32s VG30DETT so I would be happy with that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Oh well...
> 
> I voted for the VG30DET. I have met someone who is in the process of swaping in this motor. And to think it is a Single turbo variant of the Z32s VG30DETT so I would be happy with that.


I'd love to have a DET. So what, it's the same motor as a DETT but with a turbo setup like an ET, or what........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah basically.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

RB26DETT in a 81 280ZX also sap out the rear suspension from a r32 ive seen it done but only in japan... oh man what a sweet set up.....someday its gonna happen.. lol


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

VH or VK 45DE with two turbos.

http://www.freewebs.com/axepower/

Yummy!

And you haven't seen pictures of the half dozen or so Japanese Z31s running around with VG30DETTs in them? They fit with no problems.

One of my favorites:
http://saboten.sakura.ne.jp/~ranfa/Z31club/Z31club-116.htm


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

icice9 said:


> RB26DETT in a 81 280ZX also sap out the rear suspension from a r32 ive seen it done but only in japan... oh man what a sweet set up.....someday its gonna happen.. lol


Yeah sweet idea.

I wish i could afford to do it to my '81 ZX


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That VG30DETT looked NICE polished up.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> VH or VK 45DE with two turbos.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/axepower/
> 
> Yummy!


 I saw that yesterday on 300zxclub. I had never thought of that before, but that is an awesome swap.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The page isn't working. Exceeded bandwidth. Too bad, I wanted to see that engine.......


----------

